# DS Reppin' Chicago in the paper!



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Got another article to add to the list. The reporter came out and interviewed me/took pics but didnt tell me when I'd be in. Some lady stopped by and was ranting and raving about the huge article we had lol (she said she had the early bird edition of sundays paper that comes to her on saturday..) So I'm expecting it to be packed tonight, since this time they put in my adress and website.

http://www.southtownstar.com/lifestyles/vickroy/1842071,102409vickroy-haunted.article


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

DS your website is really good. I think you should definitely have a great turn out. If you spot your article be sure to post what they said. Congrats!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a really good article, congrats. Have a great Halloween:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the article.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yea Mike!!! I bet it was "super easy" to get people to your haunt after that article  Congrats man, your display kicks butt!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks guys! Turtle, I had my shiatsu on for 2 weeks now and its still workin awesome! Everyone that comes over LOVES it! Hope all is going well with your haunt


----------

